

Operating System Engineering - chorola
http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.828/2011/reference.html

======
pvdm
Robert Morris has taught this class in the past. People who master the class
can write a hypervisor. I wish it was taught in ARM rather than x86. Why have
you post this here ?

~~~
chorola
I came across this material.And think I'd better public it to more people to
know.And also I check that this haven't been posted here,so I post it here.Am
I wrong?If so,would u pls show me out.Thank u in advanced! :)

